# Which Meyer mount?



## ZZR (Oct 26, 2009)

Just picked up this plow and need to get (or fab up) a mount to fit to the Jeep TJ (2000).

Thanks to another member here I found out it's a Meyer TMP Series.










I've searched around and still can't find what mounting bracket will work...The lights are not a tubular design like the new ones shown on the Meyer site.










It was pulled from a mid 90's Yota pickup (I have the mount from it)

If anyone has pic's of a TJ mount please post up! Thx!!!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I would modify the Toy mount to work with the TJ. Use lower bumper bolt and whatever sleeved holes are in the frame.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

The nice thing about the TJ is the lack of leaf springs up front leaving much frame to work with.


----------



## ZZR (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks!

I've quit looking for pre-made kits and am going to fab. a mount and make it work...

I'll post some pics when I'm done......


----------



## bkeast17 (Sep 24, 2007)

did you ever mount it up would be curious to see pics


----------



## ZZR (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pic's - Meyer Poly Blade - Jeep TJ mount*









1/4" Steel plate for the drop brackets and angle iron to hold the mount.









This holds the pump and was mounted on top of the front bumper.

I'll try to find some pics with it actually on the Jeep. (2000 TJ) Just sold the Jeep but still have the plow. 

Meyer Poly Blade - E47 Pump


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

so those pics are of the modded toyota bracket??? and it worked on the tj?


----------



## ZZR (Oct 26, 2009)

cjshloman;1077689 said:


> so those pics are of the modded toyota bracket??? and it worked on the tj?


Nope.. The Toyota mount was totally different and wouldn't work on the TJ. I pretty much had to start from scratch to make the TJ mount. (The TJ mount is shown in post #6)


----------

